# iPod extended warranty worthwhile?



## gngan (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi all,

The original 1-year warranty which came with my 5G video iPod 60GB (which I bought secondhanded) expires today. So far it has been smooth sailing.

Would it be advisable for me to spend another $69 to purchase an additional 1 year of AppleCare?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

I would advise it. I spent the money on the extended warranty on my iPod nano, and for good reason. I recently had it replaced outside its original 1-year warranty as the battery wasn't going beyond 3-4 hours between full recharges. Outside of warranty, it would cost a little over $50 to have it replaced. Granted, it may have been a bit cheaper than the extended warranty, but if something else goes wrong between now and next September, it isn't going to cost me. $69 is a heck of a lot cheaper than a replacement iPod out of your own wallet, if something were to go wrong with the hardware of your iPod.


----------



## gngan (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks Lars.

I am maybe finding yet another reason for myself for purchasing the extra warranty...if I were to sell it within the next year then the buyer may have the benefit for enjoying the remainder of the warranty. Don't you think?


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

resale is a good point. It's always good to have warranty on a portable/mobile product.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Definitely a good point. Resale value didn't cross my mind. Selling pre-owned hardware is always an easier task when it still has some form of coverage.


----------



## audiodesign (Nov 19, 2002)

what can you guys tell me about the extended warranties offered by Future Shop/Best Buy? The iPod I got was a gift so the person that bought it for me got their extended warranty. I wasn't going to bitch because the gift giver should have spent the money on Applecare instead though... after all it was a gift.
Now I see that my 5g iPod charges from empty to full in less then 2 hours (it should take almost 4 right?) so I am getting worried. Anyone ever have to deal with BestBuy warranties? Thanks for any info


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Extended warranty of any kind on this type of product is always a good idea. On a $50 POS mp3 player, don't bother. iPod, yes. Laptops, portable DVD players and Gameboys, you need it. The wear and tear on these products can lead to internal failures.

I have been purchasing Palm handhelds from BestBuy/FutureShop for many years and I always get the extended warranty. Purchasing is a bit of a misnomer as I have actually had most of the PDAs replaced under the store warranty, getting upgrades every time since models get discontinued. Doesn't say much for the quality of the PDAs but at least I don't have to pay for the replacements.

I don't know how far you will get on a battery issue. Batteries are considered consumables and unless the device is quite new (a couple of months) they will just tell you that's how it goes. The sales guys are pretty pushy stating that the warranty covers everything but when it comes time to do a repair you don't get the same story. Maybe I'm wrong and they will repair with a new battery.


----------



## duper (May 7, 2006)

I can only speak from my experience, but my wife got an original iPod mini, and I got a 30 GB iPod. Both of them had the AppleCare. 

Neither of our iPods ever needed AppleCare, so in our case it was a waste to buy it.


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

duper said:


> I can only speak from my experience, but my wife got an original iPod mini, and I got a 30 GB iPod. Both of them had the AppleCare.
> 
> Neither of our iPods ever needed AppleCare, so in our case it was a waste to buy it.


You have met the only two people who have not had their iPods break 

I'm on my third iPod in 8 months. Go applecare. The extended warranty is worth it because apples warranty policy is a scam. You have to pay $50 to ship the iPod to apple after 6 months, even within the 1 year warranty, EVEN when you have walked into the f*cking apple store and they have a stack of the god d*mn things behind the counter. For $50 I want my iPod delivered to my house in a god d*mn limo, not in the back of a dhl truck and left on my porch in the rain for my neighbours kids to steal.

Apple Sucks, never buy an apple product without factoring in the cost of Applecare.

I've made 10 warranty claims on my iBook and am on my third iPod in 8 months.


----------



## Strimkind (Mar 31, 2005)

Jason H said:


> You have met the only two people who have not had their iPods break
> 
> I'm on my third iPod in 8 months. Go applecare. The extended warranty is worth it because apples warranty policy is a scam. You have to pay $50 to ship the iPod to apple after 6 months, even within the 1 year warranty, EVEN when you have walked into the f*cking apple store and they have a stack of the god d*mn things behind the counter. For $50 I want my iPod delivered to my house in a god d*mn limo, not in the back of a dhl truck and left on my porch in the rain for my neighbours kids to steal.
> 
> ...



You are unlucky then. Everyone I know of with an iPod has not had any problem with it. I'll admit the battery life on my iPod nano 4GB is not the best and I have had to take my iBook in once for HD failure but thats it. Everything else has been dandy.


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

Strimkind said:


> You are unlucky then. Everyone I know of with an iPod has not had any problem with it. I'll admit the battery life on my iPod nano 4GB is not the best and I have had to take my iBook in once for HD failure but thats it. Everything else has been dandy.


I'd say its not just me. have you seen the stream of people in the apple store getting their iPods replaced? I was there for 30 minutes and saw about 5 of them get replaced.


----------

